# Prototype Slimline SPS



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I brought up the idea of a "Slimline SPS" to Jim Harris a while back because it was something I thought would be cool. Yesterday I found myself with a free hour so I decided to make myself a prototype of the idea. I'm very fortunate to have three SPSs, including a multiplex one that Jim gave to my wife. I decided to use this one as the test mule because the multi is within the range of workability with my tools and talent where G10 and micarta are not.

I'm very pleased with the results! A regular SPS measures a little over 3/4" thick and my new slimline one is about 5/8". That doesn't sound like alot but the pictures tell the story here:

























The SPS isn't a large slingshot by any means to start with but this modification makes a real difference for those who like a slender shooter (like me) or people with small hands (not like me). It dissapears into a pocket, too. I also made this one with tube guide grooves on both sides as opposed to one side for tubes and one side for flats on a regular SPS and mostly eliminated the band-tie slots. Finish is a 150gr sanding and teak oil.

Does this sound like a good idea to anyone else?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool Mj!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I approve of this modification. Very nice.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow looks like a " nead one 4 me "

very cool if they are for order give me a sign

" notsh notsh wink wink "


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have been a long time fan of slim slingshots, hence the entire line of my slingshots called the "SlimLine". You are correct, the difference between 5/8 and 3/4 cross section is significant. My personal favorite thickness is 1/2" but enjoy shooting them down to as thin as 3/8".

The mod looks great!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!
Yeah, this slim line is all lower case  . I'll try to think of something else to call it.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I like thin and small


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like a fine shooter to me, I like it M J


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

It's looking great M_J....send it to me and I'll let you know if it shoots well for average hands  In the name of Science, ya know? lol

You've got brass ones for taking tools to that one, I'll give you credit there!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Dang, LVO said it firstly!



LVO said:


> It's looking great M_J....send it to me and I'll let you know if it shoots well for average hands  In the name of Science, ya know? lol


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking good MJ that is the same thickness on my current slingshot as well and I love it. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Slim is my preference too, seems more like an extension than a bulky frame.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I love the design of the SPS. Throw some looped tubes on that badboy and you are a man after my own heart. Keep churning 'em out buddy. Maybe one day I'll get my hands on one.

Good luck on your record attempts at ECST by the way. If you shoot anything like in your video you will hold the record for sure.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I dont know enough to say anything, but it looks pro.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> I dont know enough to say anything, but it looks pro.


Quality laminates, looks very comfortable, and multiple banding/tubing options. Trust me Bro, it's PRO!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I assume you'll have this at the ECST. I look forward to feeling the difference in thickness.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

toolmantf99 said:


> I assume you'll have this at the ECST. I look forward to feeling the difference in thickness.


It's rapidly becoming my go-to. I'll have it there for sure!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

There is something with the sleek, small and comfortable. That is one reason cell phone companies are making it happen

I'm always either the first or the last person to jump on the bandwagon, I'm finally waiting on a couple sps. I might have to hop to it on this one


----------

